# JPEGs of the Battlemaps?



## bojangles767 (May 6, 2007)

Is it possible to have single JPEGs of each of the battlemaps posted for download?  I use a projector with my gaming group and need a single JPEG or PNG to load into Battlegrounds.  Unless there's a way to convert a PDF page into a graphic, I'm stuck.

I'm sure there are others that use projectors or play online that could use the same thing.

Thanks.

Bojangles.


----------



## Morrus (May 6, 2007)

Use Adobe Acrobat Reader's snapshot tool on the PDF version, paste it into MS Paint and save as JPEG.  Takes about 3 seconds once you've done it once so you know what you're doing!


----------

